# ben sana bu zamana kadar hiç bir kıza vermedigim değeri veri



## hellokitty001

hi! well, during a conversation with this turkish guy i met a few months ago, he sent me this inbox message on facebook. i google translated it, but i can't make any sense out of it, except for the last line. i'm guessing seviyom = seviyorum. he tells me he's in love with me but he was angry with me. when i google translated it, google changed 'vermedigim' to 'verdigim' which means 'slut psycho'!
so i'm SO CONFUSED. i'm sorry about personal details, but the guidelines said to give a context!

"ben sana bu zamana kadar hiç bir kıza vermedigim degeri veriyom 
Aliyah seni çok seviyom"


----------



## Ethem Tolga

The proper translation is: "By now, no one has been so precious to me. Aliyah, I love you very much."

So don't worry, he loves you. I suggest you not to rely on Google Translate for Turkish language.


----------



## Rallino

Ethem Tolga said:


> [...] I suggest you not to rely on Google Translate for Turkish language.



Actually, I find Google Translate to be working surprisingly well. It's just most of the Turks don't_ (know how to)_ spell anything correctly...


----------



## Ethem Tolga

So, you say actual problem is the Turks, not Google Translate's engine or anything related to linguistic (like Turkish is not an indo-european language). Well, OK. Thank you for the info about Turks...



Rallino said:


> Actually, I find Google Translate to be working surprisingly well. It's just most of the Turks don't_ (know how to)_ spell anything correctly...


----------



## Rallino

Ethem Tolga said:


> So, you say actual problem is the Turks, not Google Translate's engine or anything related to linguistic (like Turkish is not an indo-european language). Well, OK. Thank you for the info about Turks...



Nevermind... You didn't get the point I guess.


----------



## hellokitty001

thank you so much Ethem Tolga! you have been a great help 

thank you Rallino for your insight!


----------



## auroras

Seriously Rallino, when was the last time you used Google Translate? Let me rephrase that: Have you *ever* used it at all?
From what I know; a simple sentence like "Evdeyim" does not mean "home and invite" like suggested on Google Translate, but "I am at home" 
Talk about spelling errors.


----------



## Rallino

auroras said:


> Seriously Rallino, when was the last time you used Google Translate? Let me rephrase that: Have you *ever* used it at all?
> From what I know; a simple sentence like "Evdeyim" does not mean "home and invite" like suggested on Google Translate, but "I am at home"
> Talk about spelling errors.



http://translate.google.com.tr/#tr|en|Evdeyim

Come again?


Besides, I've never said it was perfect. What I meant was, the reason why it sucks when foreigners use it "most of the time", is because their Turkish friends don't spell in Standard Turkish. (yapıyom, seviyom etc.)

I'm not a huge fan of Google Translate either, I know it does translate stupidly at times, so guys, stop rebuking me. I just complained there about how many Turkish people don't spell intelligibly in virtual atmosphere.


----------



## auroras

It's how it translated the sentence when I tried it. I am on mobile at the moment but I'd be more than happy to send a screenshot your way once I am back on my laptop.
None of us meant to 'rebuke' you, it's just that you should be more careful with how you say something. "Most of the Turks don't know how to spell anything correctly" is a bit offensive and insulting, don't you think?
I am not here to argue and / or to start a fight, I hope I made my point clear.


----------



## Rallino

auroras said:


> It's how it translated the sentence when I tried it. I am on mobile at the moment but I'd be more than happy to send a screenshot your way once I am back on my laptop.
> None of us meant to 'rebuke' you, it's just that you should be more careful with how you say something. "Most of the Turks don't know how to spell anything correctly" is a bit offensive and insulting, don't you think?
> I am not here to argue and / or to start a fight, I hope I made my point clear.



You did. And I'm sorry if I was too harsh.

But you have to admit that there are many people out there who write sentences like:

Bende geliyorum
Bilmiyorumki
Hiçbirşey istemiyorum
Oda güzelmiş
Hergünüm aynı

They misspell the words like that and that just drives me crazy, (one of these people being my own father... ). And naturally Google machine can't figure it out, then they complain: "Google translate can't do anything right!" - Well, actually, it CAN sometimes, and it's saved the day for me countless times so far. 

Anyway, we're straying out of topic.


----------



## auroras

I completely agree and if you put it like that... then I don't have any reason to be bitchy anymore. 
Before this turns into an off-topic conversation, sorry for bugging you like that about it, I'm a bit too sensitive I guess.


----------



## macrotis

Rallino said:


> I find Google Translate to be working surprisingly well.



That's also what I think about Google translate for many a simple sentences. 



> It's just most of the Turks don't_ (know how to)_ spell anything correctly...



Totally agree: Many don't know and, worse, don't care.


----------

